# S tronic & Quattro



## daz x (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi all, just need to confirm , am I right in thinking that the 2.0l s tronic was available with Quattro ,but also without Quattro?
I am thinking of buying a late 2008 model ,but there are no Quattro badges anywhere on the car .

Thanks guys.


----------



## Cat farthings (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes it was optional so you would need to check with seller / Audi.

FWIW I just bought a TTS with quattro and it feels very planted, certainly an option I place value in.

My advice would be patient for the right car.

Gary


----------

